# What are the Employee benefits payments given in UK



## Rajen (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am considering moving to UK from France. So I am comparing the benefits that a employee receive.
In France where I work I receive a 13th Month pay (a bonus) where the basic pay of a month is paid at the end of December on top to the December pay (two months pay together)

Also I receive a participation bonus where the portion of the profit of the company divided among the employees. I receive about 3000 Euros per year.
Further to this restaurant tickets are given. Where the company contribute 4 Euros per meal.

Dose a similar system operates in UK?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## pablo5335 (Jan 10, 2012)

It really depends what company you work for. There are no rules or laws, as far as I am aware that an employer has to give you a bonus, pay for travel expenses ect. A pension is a common but I guess that would be the same for alot of developed countries anyway. 

Your best bet is just to question your future employer as much as possible before you start the job.


----------



## steverichards (Jun 1, 2010)

Good point, I think is all on what you can do, if you're a good worker in your industry you'll get good bonus if you search around


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Rajen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am considering moving to UK from France. So I am comparing the benefits that a employee receive.
> In France where I work I receive a 13th Month pay (a bonus) where the basic pay of a month is paid at the end of December on top to the December pay (two months pay together)
> ...


In the UK you get as much as you can negotiate with your employer.

All the things you mention are unlikely to be offered by any employers in the UK since there is no legal obligation to any of them.

Companies in some industries (Finance, IT, Oil) tend to offer bonuses based on performance, but are under no obligation to give you anything, it is not unheard off that bonuses are cancelled in bad years at the discretion of Senior management, in other words it is a nice to have, but you can't count on them.

There is nothing like profit participation, a concept that seems to be more prevalent in Latin countries (in Mexico it was the law, but often companies found legal ways to make no profits  ).

Most companies don't offer help with meals, but you find the odd one that has an onsite canteen and subsidizes that, some companies must be offering some kind of vouchers because you see that some shops accepts them, but it is not the norm.

Something that has become more standard is payment to a private insurance scheme, this is quite handy since it ensure you have quick access to medical service in tricky situations when you don't want to wait for the state provided medical service (NHS).

Most big companies have a pension scheme that will help to complement the state pension, this can be quite generous, but may be of little value if you don't relocate permanently to the UK.

Hope this helps.


----------



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it really just depends on the job, I have never had a job in the UK that paid a bonus. I work in a community setting (youth work, community education, support worker etc) All of my previous jobs have had a pension scheme that you can join if you want to and my current job supplies all meals while you are at work. Depending on how long you stay with a company you may get more rewards, such as extra holidays or higher payscale.


----------

